# Screw Nietzsche - God Lives!



## Grey Goose

...and I have the proof!








He goes by the name @azmadurolover.

Naw, but in all honesty man, what an incredibly generous gift, this thing rocked the scales like no other!

I'm so grateful for the many hours of enjoyment these will certainly provide.

Thank you sincerely, and expect retaliation Hermano! 

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Damn! @azmadurolover strikes again! Nicely done!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## fimpster

Damn AZ has been raining destruction all over the place!


----------



## UBC03

Damn! ...AZ keeps on Rollin. You need to change your avatar to you in a hoodie and sunglasses. 

CRAZINESS, CRAZINESS I SAY!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover

enjoy those Idaho........this was a mrs azmadurolover selection......she did it all.......i just told her how many and to stay away from the esplendidos, daddy only......lol






ps.......no kasinski stuff now......no need to retaliate.........pay it forward to another sometime.....or when we are neighbors, lol


----------



## Ams417

Awesome, love seeing someone get smacked with a bunch of stick I haven't tried yet. Gives me new ideas. Tell us how you like 'em will ya. Love the carpet bombings.


----------



## Hudabear

I feel like the BOTLs that haven't fallen prey to AZ's carnage should sleep with one eye open. Another great bomb!


----------



## Cigary

Egads.....another brother blown to bits. That is another exquisite bunch of great cigars...not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sledgehammer!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Damn! ...AZ keeps on Rollin. You need to change your avatar to you in a hoodie and sunglasses.
> 
> CRAZINESS, CRAZINESS I SAY!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


OMG - Love this... or...


----------



## Ethernaut05

Wow. I'm new to Puff and y'all are EXTREMELY generous! That's a Dream stash of smokes! I think your a fine bunch of folks. And for the record... my birthday is in July!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

